# Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz



## scripophix (13. Januar 2011)

Bei der Recherche zu dem Thema in britischen und kanadischen Studien wurde unser Gesicht immer länger. Da haben wir Gefahren völlig unterschätzt.

Deshalb möchte ich Euch einmal diesen Beitrag nahe legen. Vielfach höre ich, dass die drastischen Auswirkungen in dieser extremen Form nicht bekannt sind. Leider ging mir das ebenso.

Deshalb gebe ich es gerne einmal weiter ... *klick hier*.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

... und dann noch die Bellyboats die bei stark ablandigen Wind unbedingt raus müssen, hat mir ein Angelkollege erzählt, das am Weissenhäuser Strand strotz Warnungen aller Beteiligten einer unbedingt raus musste und vom Rettungskreuzer Tod zurückgebracht wurde.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Hmm..  hätte ich so nicht gedacht!!!|bigeyes

Man lernt nie aus. Danke fürs reinstellen.


----------



## glavoc (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

.. wichtig als Thema um die Jahreszeit....


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Ja ich kenne das schon. Auch ohne Watgürtel ist lebensgefährlich. Läuft die Hose erst mal bei diesen Temperaturen voll, kommt man nicht mehr raus. 

Auch hatte ich mal ein Bericht gelesen, das einer umgekippt ist und durch den Auftrieb einfach nicht mehr die Füße unter den Körper gestellt bekamm. Er hatte dann einfach seine Angelrute als Watstock mißbraucht und sich an der festgehalten.


----------



## blumovic (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Aber mit Watgürtel ist schon sicherer/hilfreicher oder?


----------



## Brikz83 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Also das Argument das man mit vollgelaufener Wathose untergeht ist schlichtweg falsch.

Der Artikel ist aber tatsächlich sehr lehrreich....kaltes Wasser ist wirklich ne gefährliche Sache.


----------



## Thomas090883 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Untergehen wohl nicht..nur hat gerade die Neoprenbüx einiges an Auftrieb...stürzt man..sei es auch im flachen Wasser ist es nicht immer leicht, die Beine wieder zum Boden zu drücken.

Merkt man auch beim Bellypaddeln, dass die Beine immer hochgedrückt werden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## volkerm (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Hallo,

bestätigt meine langjährige Meinung:
Waten/ Belly/ Kajak im Eiswasser ist richtig gefährlich.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Hier was für die Weiterbildung und Selbststudium: :m

http://www.sexyloops.com/articles/killerwader.shtml


----------



## Jacky Fan (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

*Jau, Eiswasser ist ein eiskalter Killer.*


Nicht nur beim Watangeln, sondern auch bei anderen sportlichen Aktivitäten am, im und auf dem Wasser


----------



## goeddoek (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ... und dann noch die Bellyboats die bei stark ablandigen Wind unbedingt raus müssen, hat mir ein Angelkollege erzählt, das am Weissenhäuser Strand strotz Warnungen aller Beteiligten einer unbedingt raus musste und vom Rettungskreuzer Tod zurückgebracht wurde.



Gehört in den Bereich der "urban myths" und ist nirgendwo dokumentiert 

Aber zum Thema. Toller Bericht und sehr wichtig für alle Küstenangler. Allerdings sollten hier die Dinge nicht durcheinander gebracht werden. Eine Neoprenwathose zieht einen nicht runter. Oder die Leute tragen andere Wathosen, als ich sie in den letzten zwanzig Jahren getragen habe ;-)) Ohne Frage ist es bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen nicht ungefährlich. Andererseits stellt sich mir die Frage, warum die Leute "bis zu den Nippeln" ins Wasser rennen müssen - egal, bei welchen Temperaturen #c In den meisten Fällen ist das nämlich nicht nötig


----------



## volkerm (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Da sind doch auch vor ein paar Jahren Extremjogger im Gebirge gestorben???

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Es war auch nicht die Rede von Untergehen mit der Wathose sondern von Kraftverlust bei den Temperaturen. Hast du dir mal den Spass gemacht im Sommer mit der ins Wasser zu gehen und die Wathose vollaufen zu lassen? Das ist dann schon schwer genung ans Ufer zu gehen.


----------



## Strandkrabbe5 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Also das Argument das man mit vollgelaufener Wathose untergeht ist schlichtweg falsch.
> 
> Der Artikel ist aber tatsächlich sehr lehrreich....kaltes Wasser ist wirklich ne gefährliche Sache.


 

Stimmt !
weil Wasser im Wasser wiegt nix ! |supergri

Bei der Wathose sammelt sich Luft in den Füßen und 
drückt den Träger die Füße +Beine nach oben und 
Kopf unter Wasser .
Merkt Euch bei Wathose tragen immer eine 
Rettungsweste umlegen dann habt Ihr 100%
bessere Überlebungschancen.:g


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Andererseits stellt sich mir die Frage, warum die Leute "bis zu den Nippeln" ins Wasser rennen müssen - egal, bei welchen Temperaturen #c In den meisten Fällen ist das nämlich nicht nötig




Ganz einfach: bei den Temperaturen kann ich dann den Kescher am Nippel aufhängen 

Das mit der Luft in der Hose ist auch so eine Sache, theoretisch möglich, praktisch eher unwahrscheinlich und lässt sich auch einfach verhindern.

Einfach eine Kniebeuge ohne Watgürtel machen, Luft wird rausgedrückt, Gürtel drüber, fertich oder: ohne Gürtel ins Wasser, der Wasserdruck drückt die Luft raus, Gürtel rüber und gut.

Zum Kajaken mach ich Variante 1 und trage zusätzlich eine Weste ( sollte man eigentlich auch beim Waten, aber na ja), ausserdem hilft meine Bojenform mit tiefem Schwerpunkt eine stabile Schwimmlage einzunehmen :g

Das größte Problem mit Wasser in der Hose ist 
a: die Auskühlung
b: aus dem Wasser zu kommen ( eher ins Boot,am Strand ist das nur anstrengend) solange man im Wasser ist, wiegt das ja nichts, aber dann....
Aber es ist ja auch nicht verboten, die Hose auszuziehen ( wie gut das im Wasser funktionert? keine Ahnung) oder Löcher reinzuschneiden

Hier mal ein paar Badeversuche in Watbekleidung, fand ich sehr aufschlußreich: klick


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## SR-angler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Hallo,

das ist schon ganz schön heftig und man sollte sich da echt überlegen eine weste anzulegen, egal wie dum mann sich vielleicht auch vorkommen mag.

Mfg Tom


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Auch gut gemacht, gerade für die Kayaken:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwG52p4yjs


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Moin,


das ist in der Tat eine interessante Studie.

Aber in der Folge purzelt einiges durcheinander:

Die Gefahr des plötzlichen Abkühlens und aller dargestellten Folgen ist nicht bei *Watanglern mit Neoprenhosen* gegeben, sonderen *bei denjenigen Anglern, die ohne Neopren Kälteschutz ins Wasser fallen*. Eine Neoprenwathose, die einigermaßen passt und nicht unzählige Nummern zu groß ist, funktioniert im Prinzip ähnlich wie ein Taucheranzug: das Wasser in der Hose wärmt sich wegen der Körpertemperatur schnell auf, und das Neopren isoliert nach außen. So lange kein reger Wasseraustausch besteht (deshalb Watgürtel und keine zu weiten Hosen, besser Stockingfoots als angeschweißte Stiefel!) ist eine Wasseraufnahme zwar extrem unangenehm aber in der Regel harmlos. Man kann natürlich auch nicht lange schwimmen, weil dadurch ein zu reger Wasseraustausch stattfindet. Nach einem Sturz hält man es noch ziemlich lange mit nassen Klamotten in so einer Neoprenwathose aus. Ich habe da reichlich persönliche Erfahrung. 

Anders verhält es sich bei einer PVC Wathose Marke "_Kartoffelsack_" mit möglichst noch riesengroßen angeschweißten Stiefeln und ohne Watgürtel. Da können die Stiefel, verbunden mit der in der Wathose gespeicherten Umluft schon mal zu Bojen werden, die man nicht mehr von der Oberfläche an den Gewässergrund bringt. Das ist eine Todesfalle, egal bei welcher Temperatur.

Wer sich aber ganz ohne wasserdichten Wärmeschutz am Wasser aufhält, zum Beispiel auf einer Seebrücke oder an einem Steilufer, für den trifft das zu, was man bei den Lübecker Anglern lesen kann.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## goeddoek (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Es war auch nicht die Rede von Untergehen mit der Wathose sondern von Kraftverlust bei den Temperaturen. Hast du dir mal den Spass gemacht im Sommer mit der ins Wasser zu gehen und die Wathose vollaufen zu lassen? Das ist dann schon schwer genung ans Ufer zu gehen.



Offensichtlich schreiben wir bei aneinander vorbei 

Zu deiner Frage - ja, hab ich. Ich habe einige freiwillige, wie unfreiwillige Badetage in Wathosen hinter mir. 

Mir gings auch nicht darum, die Gefahr herunterzuspielen. Achim und Dirk haben das ja prima geschildert :m

Aber während es auf der einen Seite nichts bringt, "blauäugig" sein Leben zu riskieren, sind andererseits die Geschichten vom Hörensagen der Sache nicht dienlich.Viele der Geschichten stammen aus der Zeit, der Gummiwathosen, die in der Tat höllisch gefährlich sein konnten.Auch eigene Erfahrung, die ich nicht unbedingt hätte machen wollen. Aber sie lässt einen vorsichtiger werden ;-))

Du darfst mir gerne glauben, dass ich ein sehr umsichtiger Mensch bin #h

@ SR-angler

Mach ich auch, egal, ob die "Helden" schmunzeln  An gefährlichen Stellen, wie z.B. auf der Nordseite Bornholms, wo der nächste Schritt einige Meter in die Tiefe gehen kann, leg ich 'ne Sicherheitsweste an. Es gibt da mittlerweile sehr schöne Westen, speziell für Angler #6


----------



## donlotis (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Es gibt da mittlerweile sehr schöne Westen, speziell für Angler #6



Hast Du da ein paar Links? Das würde mich mal interessieren... #h

Gruß donlotis


----------



## goeddoek (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*



donlotis schrieb:


> Hast Du da ein paar Links? Das würde mich mal interessieren... #h
> 
> Gruß donlotis



Für Dich immer ;-)) Gibt es je nach Geschmack und Verwendung als Feststoff oder aufblasbar.

http://www.atkinsangling.com/

Schicke Sachen bei Stearns > http://www.stearnsflotation.com/Fishing-Life-Jackets-C22.aspx

http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___39288

Aus deutschen Landen:

http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510/Categories/5


----------



## Shez (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Hallo zusammen.

der Inhalt des Artikels ist mir eigentlich nicht neu . Ich bin fast 20 Jahre Kajak gefahren und kenne die Gefahren im Winter sehr gut. 
Ich bin selbst bereits bei Eisgang gekentert und habe die Sache nur überlebt weil eine Trainigskollege mich aus dem Wasser gezogen hat. Die Atmung, wie beschrieben setzt Augenblicklich aus. Zumindest kann man tatsächlich nur noch einatmen. "Angelkanuten" kann ich nur wirklich raten nicht mehr allein auf Wasser zu gehen. Alles andere ist zu dieser Jahreszeit lebensmüde. 
Als  Watangler denke ich auch das derzeit Knietiefes Wasser ausreicht 




Gruß Shez


----------



## ADDI 69 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Untergehen wohl nicht..nur hat gerade die Neoprenbüx einiges an Auftrieb...stürzt man..sei es auch im flachen Wasser ist es nicht immer leicht, die Beine wieder zum Boden zu drücken.
> 
> Merkt man auch beim Bellypaddeln, dass die Beine immer hochgedrückt werden.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Ja ,davon kann fishbone auch ein Lied singen,war zwar kein Eiswasser aber er hat doch ne geschlagene Minute gebraucht um in etwas mehr als knietiefem Wasser wieder auf die Puschen zu kommen|bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Allerdings  ich bin im Knietiefen Wasser Baden gegangen 
und hatte echt schwierigkeiten da wieder rauszukommen 
ich hatte echt schiß #qund wenn du noch ne gute welle hast denn ist sowieso ende in karton 
die erste welle bekommst du noch mit die 2 sitz 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Allerdings  ich bin im Knietiefen Wasser Baden gegangen
> und hatte echt schwierigkeiten da wieder rauszukommen
> ich hatte echt schiß #qund wenn du noch ne gute welle hast denn ist sowieso ende in karton
> die erste welle bekommst du noch mit die 2 sitz
> lg andre


 
da kannste mal sehen. Also ich hätte dir ja nach 10 Sekunden auf die Beine geholfen. Addi wartet erst ne Minute.|rolleyes

Addi, zeig her die Fotos die du in der einen Minute gemacht hast....


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Moin,


in einem benachbarten Thread sehen die Bellyboatfischer das Rausfahren bei diesen Temperaturen ja ganz entspannt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205676&page=2

"No risk, no fun!" - Alter Schwede! #c


Achim


----------



## Shez (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Gelesen ! Es wird immer Leute geben die meinen es besser zu wissen oder aber ihre frühpubertären Verhaltensweisen hier kund  tun.
Bellybooten würde ich halt derzeit nicht und Paddeln nur zu 2 . Bellybott imo keine Überlebenschance beim Kentern und im Kajak ist eine Eskimorolle derzeit nicht möglich daher muss der 2 Mann Hilfe leisten.

Dehnen die es anders machen ...viel Glück Jungs !

Gruß Shez#h


----------



## derfischangler (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Bellyboote im Winter erinnern mich immer an den alten Eskimowitz:Was macht ne Eskimofrau auf der Eisscholle- abtreiben


----------



## kgbbg (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Nun, wenn da jemand meint, es besser zu können oder wissen zu müssen - kann man das vielleicht unter Natürlicher Auslese zusammenfassen .......


----------



## Berat (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Wer watend durch eine Welle oder durch andere Umstände von oben Wasser in die Hose bekommt, so dass die darin enthaltene Luft nach oben entweichen kann, befindet sich nach meiner Erfahrung nicht in allzu großer Gefahr. Viel gefährlicher ist die Situation bei einem Sturz. Der Körper kommt sehr schnell in die Horizontale und die in der Wathose befindliche Luft kann nicht entweichen und hält die untere Körperhälfte höher als die obere Körperhälfte. Mein Onkel entging knapp dem Ertrinken, als er langsam und aus seier Sicht äußerst vorsichtig rückwärts auf allen Vieren in einen 72qm großen künstlichen Teich krabbelte. Er rutschte aus und befand sich mit seiner billigen PVC-Wathose sofort Beine oben, Kopf unter Wasser bäuchlings treibend im Wasser. Er schaffte es nicht, den Mund zum Atmen über die Wasseroberfläche zu bekommen. In Panik ruderte er mit den Armen Richtung Ufer. Für die relativ kurze Entfernung, die er durch den Schwung beim Ausrutschen vom Ufer entfernt war, brauchte er nach eigener Aussage eine Ewigkeit. Er ertastete die Vegetation am Ufer und zog sich wie ein Tier langsam über die kleine Uferzone. Ich verwende im Winter im Boot einen Trockenanzug (kein Neopren) mit Funktionswäsche darunter. Über die Gummimanschette am Hals kann man die Luftmenge regulieren. An den Beinen befinden sich angeschweißte Gummisocken, an den Armen Gummimanschetten. Ich kann in ca. 70 cm Wassertiefe nicht mehr aufstehen, Dank Schwimmweste und in der Hüfte abgeknickter Körperhaltung kann ich jedoch den Kopf über Wasser halten. Trockenanzüge sind sehr teuer und unkomfortabel, da sie absolut keinen Feuchtigkeitstransfer zulassen. Nach 6-8 Std. Ist die Innenfläche vom Schweiß nass. Es ist jedesmal wieder eine Abwägung, ob man sich das im Winer als Alleinfahrer antut. In einer Neoprenwathose traue ich mich nicht allein aufs Wasser.


----------



## chrieter (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Warnung! Watanglers Todessturz*

Eine Wathose hat AUF dem Wasser auch nichts zu suchen #q. Zum Bootsangeln gibts ja andere Anzüge.


----------

